# B2 Big Foot Price jump?



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Whats going on with this. I was buying 6pks for $119 in 2010. They are now up to $169, I just don't get it. They are about $1 dollar less than the regular Big Foots now in price. I like them, but I don't think they are worth top on the line prices...
Not sure what caused the price jump with Cabela's.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I also bought them at $119 but I remember that being the sale/promotional price. I think $139 was the list price. Goose decoys in general have increased in price about $15 a pk in each of the last 2 years. I had commented earlier this year on how Cabela's 2012 sale/inventory reduction prices were the same or higher than their 2011 regular prices. New price on old stock. I thought about buying some more B-2s ( I'm running out of trailer) but given the minimal price difference I'll probably stick to the regular bigfoots. It seems plastics in general have risen in cost.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

its because resin, which is an oil based product to make plastics have gone up. look how the gas/oil market has gone up? pretty simple answer


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

They initially went for $169/six pack when they first came out. Then when they weren't selling/geting bad ratings, Cabela's dropped the price and put them in the nargain cave. They're just putting them back up to the original price. :roll:


----------



## wfjunkie (Sep 3, 2006)

Plastic prices jump with the price of fuel and plastic has risen 40% in the last year. The amount of plastic difference between the large and B2 is very minimal so that`s why they almost cost the same. Our wages haven`t gone up but our cost on everything we buy sure has........


----------



## Tmax-4- (Nov 2, 2009)

b-2's are too hard and break too often anyways! always dealin with the seams on the heads splittin. i just stick to the originals especially with small price differences


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

wfjunkie said:


> Plastic prices jump with the price of fuel and plastic has risen 40% in the last year. The amount of plastic difference between the large and B2 is very minimal so that`s why they almost cost the same. Our wages haven`t gone up but our cost on everything we buy sure has........





Tmax-4- said:


> b-2's are too hard and break too often anyways! always dealin with the seams on the heads splittin. i just stick to the originals especially with small price differences


The B2's are 15% SMALLER. Not that minimal imo. Big Foots, let's face it are HUGE and cost right around $32.50 for each decoy (avg price per four deeks at $129.99). That's $195.00 per six. The B2s run max $169.99 for 6 or $28.33 per decoy. That's a difference of 12.8% in cost per half dozen decoys. While it's not the equivilant difference in PRICE compared to the SIZE difference, it is none the less a pretty good difference. The B2's are also at least as tough and tougher as Averys or Hardcores or an equivilantly priced decoy. They are not original BFs though and anybody who thinks so is just flat wrong or stupid, no matter what the ads say, especially after all the reviews where folks tried to treat them like the originals and they broke. Kick accross the ice toughness? Not hardly, but they'll put just about any other decoy in their price range to shame still.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Even with a drastic increase in the price of plastic the reality is the cost of raw matterials needed for each body really amounts to only pennies. I'd be suprised if it takes $1-2 worth of raw matterials to make a decoy body. The cost is in the production/molding, painting/coloring and assembly. Plastic can double in price and still can't acount for the majority of the price increase.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Even with a drastic increase in the price of plastic the reality is the cost of raw matterials needed for each body really amounts to only pennies. I'd be suprised if it takes $1-2 worth of raw matterials to make a decoy body. The cost is in the production/molding, painting/coloring and assembly. Plastic can double in price and still can't acount for the majority of the price increase.


I agree with this 100% The increase in the price of Resin has little to nothing to do with the cost of production or the unit price. What clinton did was a simple marketing technique sell your product for a minimal gain and then in turn the product demand is increased and with the increase in demand comes and increase in marketing and advertisement that the company is not directly paying for. (Word of mouth) Now that these decoys have seemed to do well with the hunting community and people have added them to their spread obviously they will take advantage of the supply and up the price. It is a pretty simple concept :thumb:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

B2's are not worth it when compared to the durability of original big foots.

I remember when B2's were 139 per six, I have bought a few packs for 109 in the past and cannot see myself paying 169 for B2's with no improvements.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Geez. Now they're $189.99, "on sale" for $179.99. :eyeroll:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Buy Real Geese and get twice as many for the same price,save room,save time,kill as many or more geese. Pretty simple.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have used real geese and never in a million years would i compose a spread out of just them. You need full bodies to be effective.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> I have used real geese and never in a million years would i compose a spread out of just them. You need full bodies to be effective.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Must have been using them wrong, that's basically all I use and shoot just as many geese as the next guy with fullbodies.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

really!? Wow that is awesome good for you im glad that real geese work out for you. So everyone who uses trailers to haul their fullbodys are just wasting their time and money huh? You can just use a little ford focus and carry a ten dozen spread! SOunds like you got it made man! And how do you use a sillos wrong may i ask? You stick the stake in the ground :thumb:

if real geese worked just as well as full bodies people would not spend thousands of dollars on their spreads if they could use 2D photos. Yes they can be effective when incorporated into a fullbody spread but to run them just alone...i'm sure it works early season some but on late season educated birds...i have tried it and it did not work at all lots of flaring....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My guess is that you set them too close together. A guy needs to have them anywhere from 6 to 12 feet apart. Spacing helps, I ran into the same problem right away and then emailed realgeese and they set me up with a pro staff guy that helped me along.

Don't get me wrong, I still have a trailer and a fullbody spread, that I used when the ground freezes or when I'm hunting with other people.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> really!? Wow that is awesome good for you im glad that real geese work out for you. So everyone who uses trailers to haul their fullbodys are just wasting their time and money huh? You can just use a little ford focus and carry a ten dozen spread! SOunds like you got it made man! And how do you use a sillos wrong may i ask? You stick the stake in the ground :thumb:
> 
> if real geese worked just as well as full bodies people would not spend thousands of dollars on their spreads if they could use 2D photos. Yes they can be effective when incorporated into a fullbody spread but to run them just alone...i'm sure it works early season some but on late season educated birds...i have tried it and it did not work at all lots of flaring....


Keep in mind it is still expensive to run big spreads of real geese.. But they do work very well and take up little space.


----------

